# Narrowleaf and Needleleaf Java Fern



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Are they two different varieties or the same and just two different names?

Roy


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

They're supposed to be different, but I'm not positive. We should find out before long.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Well I hope they are different...I just bought a lot of it from Singapore.


----------



## Sammie7 (Oct 3, 2006)

I think they are the same. victri.net
PlantGeek.net - Microsorum pteropus v. 'narrow leaf'


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

It looks like this description make a reference to it being a variation to the "narrow leaf" version.
victri.net


----------



## Sammie7 (Oct 3, 2006)

Foiled again. And by my own link. LOL:heh: Well, at least we have an answer.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Does anyone know yet???

I have some "narrowleaf" coming from Aquaticmagic...I hope they are two different varieties.

I'll let everyone who cares know when I get it.


----------



## Sammie7 (Oct 3, 2006)

Did you read the link? It seems it is slightly different.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Yes I did I just want someone like Cavan Allen to confirm it.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Roy, 

All I can say is that I have yet to see for myself if they are really different. Supposedly, they are. 

Have you received any yet?


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

This is my Narrow Leaf









But what is this Narrow leaf in this tank:
http://www.adana-usa.com/images/gallery02/24.jpg

Roy Deki Let us know pls if they are different


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

I have not received it as of yet and as soon as I do i'll let you know!!!


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Roy and I talked about this briefly the other day. I sent him some n*leaf Java ferns with some Bolbitis and now I'm questioning exactly what i sent him, hence the "n*leaf" tag. I took some leaf width measurements of the three types of ferns I *think* I have in my 85gal tank. What I suspect is needleleaf ranges from 1/4" to 3/8". What was sold to me as narrowleaf is 1/2" to 3/4". Classic Java fern is 1". My brother-in-law has a bunch of the suspected needle leaf on the left side of his 125gal tank and it has gotten HUGE...still extremely narrow leaves, though, and guessing from visual recollection, they're close to the 1/4"-3/8" range.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Erik,

I hope you are right, because I do not need needleleaf...and besides it gets too tall for what I'm trying to accomplish in this scape.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

OK, I'm stepping up - I think the fern in the ADA picture is Philippine Java fern.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Erik, I received my n*leaf java fern yesterday and it is needleleaf. Even labeled as such. When I purchased it, t was sold as narrowleaf and described as different than needleleaf....bummer.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

If it came labeled as needle leaf but was sold as narrow leaf, I'd be asking for my money back, or at least a replacement for the correct plant.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Well here is the Auction as it appears now. Seems like the words needle and narrow are all mingled together.

eBay: Needle leaf Java fern - Dwarf narrow leaf fern (item 250054338903 end time Jan-25-07 05:15:00 PST)


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Here's some info fromTPT...

All about Microsorum (56k warning) - The Planted Tank Forum


----------

